# Model Steamer Club Spring Show 2017



## AndrewPetrie (Feb 3, 2006)

Come and join the Model Steamer Club at Rouken Glen pond, Glasgow, for their Spring Show. If you have a steamer model, turbine, paddler or modern Calmac vessel then bring it along. Join us and sail 'doon the watter' to our model piers at Blairmore, Arrochar, Tighnabruaich, and Kepple.

Come and enjoy the best setting for model boating. Secure display area, launching platform, an excellent café, toilets and a snack kiosk.

We can guarantee typical Clyde weather!

Regards

Andrew


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

maybe next year with Jupiter, Andrew.........going to get cracking on her this week.


----------



## AndrewPetrie (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Neil

Great to hear from you. Looking forward to seeing her progress as you get back to work on her.

All the best

Andrew


----------

